# Manifestações cársicas em áreas sísmicas



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2011 às 23:24)

Fica aberta a discussão do tema, interessante no ponto de vista do património natural subterrâneo. O caso que apresento é apenas de mera curiosidade, talvez explicável pela ciência.

Em 17 de Dezembro de 2009 foi sentido um sismo com moderada intensidade, particularmente nas regiões do sul de Portugal Continental. A 23 de Março de 2010 é referido a descoberta de buracos no subsolo em torno da vila do Alandroal, numa zona de predomínio de calcários (o Geopedrados faz referência à 2ª maior gruta no Alentejo, com 80 metros de profundidade no Alandroal). É sabido que a área é muito rica em água, uma vez que o subsolo apresenta lençóis de água, cuja profundidade ainda hoje não se sabe até onde vai. 

Ficam aqui algumas imagens e link`s sobre o assunto:

















Imagens do Alandroalândia

As mais profundas grutas em Portugal:

http://geopedrados.blogspot.com/2008/08/as-mais-profundas-grutas-portuguesas.html


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2011 às 02:41)

Regimes cársicos existem em diversas regiões, independentemente se são sísmicas ou não. 
Mas relacionando este fenoménico com a sismicidade, temos em Portugal vários exemplos, referindo agora apenas o mais notável e importante é o polge de Minde no maciço Calcário Extremenho. com um belo abatimento tectónico.

Os casos mostrados nas fotos são bem mais frequentes do que se pensa, ficando apenas uma ínfima quantia noticiada. No ano passado (salvo erro de data) ficou bem famosa enorme a dolina que se abriu na Cidade do Guatemala. 
É o mesmo que tens nessas imagens, são pequenas dolinas resultantes de abatimentos de tectos de pequenos sistemas subterrâneos cavados pela meteorização química da rocha calcária, ou então podem ser uvalas, que são também abatimentos, mas da argila por arrastamento do marial inferior por meteorização física subterrânea (menos provável).

Atenção, não estou a dizer que os abatimentos não sejam derivados dos eventos sísmicos, que podem muito bem ser potenciados pelos mesmos claro, mas também ocorrem muitas fazes sem manifestação pré-sismica.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Dez 2011 às 13:08)

Essa da Guatemala é enorme, como resolveram aquilo?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2011 às 14:09)

Zapiao disse:


> Essa da Guatemala é enorme, como resolveram aquilo?



Realmente é uma pergunta pertinente.... Não faço ideia e nunca encontrei informação de como os nossos colegas engenheiros civis o resolveram!! hehe


----------

